# 2019 Marquesa Medium Grey- Guide green



## Tyler__Beck (Aug 29, 2016)

Jealous of the color combo, should look sick!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Tyler__Beck said:


> Jealous of the color combo, should look sick!


At least you know you’ll get to ride on it...


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Getting a few more images! 

My care package from Minn Kota/Humminbird arrived at HB as well. G2 Solix 12 SI, 8’ grey and black Talon, and a 54” 80lb Ulterra.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Thats so sick! Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good.

Can you sketch up the way you added recirc on your live well and share any Lessons Learned.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Can you sketch up the way you added recirc on your live well and share any Lessons Learned.



I never ended up doing a recirc.
I ended up having HB Do a bubbler instead.

As for lessons, I’m constantly replacing 800GPH rule pumps. To better facilitate this I added 2 marine grade quick disconnect clips. They have allowed ZERO corrosion and have held up for 2.5 years. They still look perfect. As soon as I have to replace the first pump on the new skiff I will do the same.
Also, the last skiff had a full array of lighting (under gunnel, in hatch, under platform and in livewell) . This one will as well, but I will be adding one inside the console and there will be 2 lights in the livewell.

Oh, and I’m doing a PTR 19 4 instead of the SCD...


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Cockpit liner is infused! I was told this is something semi-new that they are doing to drop a few pounds on the build.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Buddy, you can go download direct to MS directly from ur phone so that Photobucket emblem doesn’t take away from pic. You getting any pompano on fly? (love your skiff, even the old one)


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Megalops said:


> Hey Buddy, you can go download direct to MS directly from ur phone so that Photobucket emblem doesn’t take away from pic. You getting any pompano on fly? (love your skiff, even the old one)



I’ll give it a go! Thanks dude!
Honestly I haven’t pomp fished at all this year but.... 

I may have done a little filming the other day with my friend Benny Blanco for his new show FS. Waterman TV.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

And she’s OUT!!!!!


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

Fish_specialist said:


> View attachment 67248
> And she’s OUT!!!!!


Good looking hull.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

stussing said:


> Good looking hull.


Thanks!!! I’m was a little nervous at first. Grey was not my first choice, but my skiff is staying in town and I need something different. I’m loving the look..


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Got that first glimpse of the 2 colors together!!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

SUPER CLEAN


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Fish_specialist said:


> View attachment 67248
> And she’s OUT!!!!!


Nice lines !


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

She’s scooting along!! You can see the rear facing rod tubes are cut.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I peeked in on it today while I was up at the shop and love the colors! Looks great. My Estero won’t be far behind!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

kamakuras said:


> I peeked in on it today while I was up at the shop and love the colors! Looks great. My Estero won’t be far behind!


Sweet!! Congrats!! I’d like to eventually have an Estero also. 

It took me some time to decide on the colors. Too many to choose from...


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Daily updates now!!! We’re getting there!!


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Boat looks great!
Where are you out of?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Cut Runner said:


> Boat looks great!
> Where are you out of?


Thanks. I’m in Stuart Fl.


----------



## Blackpearl (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice console choice Buddy!!! I like that classic look.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Blackpearl said:


> Nice console choice Buddy!!! I like that classic look.


Thanks!!! It’s like an office desk. I’m looking forward to sitting behind it...


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

A few of the latest... this doesn’t do justice to the color-

I should be picking her up FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Devo (Jun 15, 2017)

Question about those aluminum rod holders on the side of the console, will those hold a fly rod upright? Taco?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Man never thought those colors would work so well together. Beautiful!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Devo said:


> Question about those aluminum rod holders on the side of the console, will those hold a fly rod upright? Taco?


They will if it’s just for a minute. I won’t run with them in there. I believe they are made by bluepoint.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

makin moves said:


> Man never thought those colors would work so well together. Beautiful!


Thanks dude


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Fish_specialist said:


> View attachment 70128


I thought I saw a Marquesa on HB storys! It looked really sharp!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Pretty skiff, congrats. Green and grey work so well together.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very sweet sled, gotta love it!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

So, I’m pretty stoked for tomorrow. I’ll be picking her up in the Morning and attempting to put a few hours on her. First charter on her is lined up for Saturday.

A few details-

I’m doing full lighting all the way around just like I did on my previous skiff but adding a few extras. First, all the hatches have lights. I also had 20” sea master (blue/white) strips installed under the gunnels. I had a 10” sea master (white) installed under the platform. I had 2 lights installed in the livewell and I had HB install a bubbler. I also had them install a light inside the center console as that is where I store my phone, wallet, keys, etc. and I’m tired of trying to find them in there at night.

I had a Minn Kota precision 3 bank 15 amp charger installed, with the cord loose inside the hatch. I’m not a fan of the bulkhead plugs personally.
On the Bow is a 54” MK Ulterra. I will be changing out the head of this unit to upgrade to the I-pilot Link. (The unit connects to, and can be controlled through the Humminbird)
I went ahead and had HB do the install on my new Humminbird Solix 12 SI MEGA + . Really looking forward to seeing the extended range of the side imaging on the new unit.
I have a Grey/black 8’ talon going on the boat as well. I’ll probably do it on the starboard side and tight to the platform. I’ve done the install on the Talon before so I’ll do it myself in the next few weeks. 

I had aft rod tubes in the first position added for additional fly rod storage.

I’ve got Double upright rod holders on each side of the console as well as grab handles. On the platform is 2 clamp on rod holders.
The BACKREST was a MUST.
I did bolt on cushions in moondust.
The topside of the platform is storm Grey over sea foam.
I had the deck hardware installed for a casting platform.


I’ll post more pics soon....


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

The timeframe that HB put this skiff together in is nothing short of impressive, not to mention is as custom as any skiff build thread I have seen. I know that build times vary wildly from builder to builder, but this does speak volumes to me about the professionalism of the organization. First pic posted of the hull out of the mold on 3/20 and picking it up tomorrow.......incredible!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Apparently I missed it. When did HB fill in the big gap in the transom? I know I'm not dreaming. These things used to have a notched transom. Should be much quieter now. Surprised they didn't go ahead and give a bit of a contour while they were at it. Crazy how sponsons were a must have for the last couple of decades. Now I can't think of a new design with them in the last few years.
The boat looks great man! Congrats


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

slick ride!, are those Bennett tabs? which ones? they look notched at the transom


----------



## csefiroth0 (Mar 25, 2011)

Curious why you didn’t choose the Merc ProXS? Nice boat!


----------



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

What was your price out the door?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

jonny said:


> Apparently I missed it. When did HB fill in the big gap in the transom? I know I'm not dreaming. These things used to have a notched transom. Should be much quieter now. Surprised they didn't go ahead and give a bit of a contour while they were at it. Crazy how sponsons were a must have for the last couple of decades. Now I can't think of a new design with them in the last few years.
> The boat looks great man! Congrats


They changed the mold in 2013 I believe.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

SC on the FLY said:


> slick ride!, are those Bennett tabs? which ones? they look notched at the transom


They are Bennett tabs. It’s a custom Tab for HB


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

csefiroth0 said:


> Curious why you didn’t choose the Merc ProXS? Nice boat!


I’m really not a merc fan.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

_4_ said:


> What was your price out the door?


Ha! That’s like asking a girl you just met her bra size... 

Call over to HB and ask for Michael. He will be happy to put together an exact quote just for you. He is knowledgeable and professional.

3213838223


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

So, I’m super pumped about the new sled. She performs wonderfully. Love the prop and all the options. She has officially been slimed...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

I probably wouldn't have chose those colors. But seeing it all together it looks sharp as hell. 
Nice ride
Congrats


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

jonny said:


> I probably wouldn't have chose those colors. But seeing it all together it looks sharp as hell.
> Nice ride
> Congrats


Thank you sir! 

I wanted guide green again, but my skiff is staying around my area and really needed to set myself apart. I really think it came out awesome. I have had about 5 people tell me exactly what you did. I’m stoked


----------



## trouttamer (Jan 6, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2015)

Fish_specialist said:


> View attachment 70128


That is one beautiful rig!! Wow! Congrats!


----------



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice sled! What prop is that and what numbers are you getting with her? Congrats again bud.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

Beautiful Rig!


----------

